# Query related Design and Architecture



## Vikash Poddar (Jun 14, 2016)

I am newly started using FreeBSD.
I need to know, design and architecture wise changes went into FreeBSD version between 8.4 to 10.2 on below areas:


*Memory Management.*
*DMA*
*PCI*

Can body let me know changes or even guide me how to find out these changes.

Thanks in advance for helping and guiding me.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Design-Imple...ating-System/dp/0321968972/ref=dp_ob_title_bk


----------

